# Under gravel Jets help



## Phusak (Jun 7, 2013)

Good Day all!

So iam putting together my 90 gallon tank and i took a look on the fourm as well as youtube and thought i could build my own under gravel jets. So i bought the PVC piping put it together boiled the ends and squished them to make the narrower and all. I also bought a Marieland Maxi Jet 1200 power head to feed the piping. So i filled up my bath tub and tested it and there was water jetting out but it wasnt as powerful as i thought it would be.

From all your expeinces on the fourm how power do the jets need to be? Looking at how i have it set up iam curious would i need to put in a 2nd jet? or do i need to make is smaller. I will include pictures later so you could see what iam saying.


----------



## pharrix (May 26, 2011)

I think pictures will help us give you proper advise/suggestions.


----------



## Phusak (Jun 7, 2013)

Pictures are below, please note that is not the stand i will be using nor have i started cleaning glass or anything like that.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

If you don't want to modify it, it may be best to just go ahead and add a second pump. A 1200 would be more than sufficient but you could go smaller.


----------



## Phusak (Jun 7, 2013)

One more thing are these jets suppose to be powerful or just enough to move water around it? I looked at some video on here and youtube where i notice the jets as blasting the water out. When i do mine its just slowly pushing the water out.
Could it be the my jets needs to be squeezed more to make the opening smaller?
I will most likely be adding another jet to it as well but just want to make sure that its not suppose to be blasting the water out like i think its suppose to. :dancing:


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Just a thought....why not reduce the dimmension of the pvc rectangle? Give it some space between the glass and pipe. That way your sand or whatever substrate will cover the pipe so it will not be seen.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

A maxi jet 1200 is only good for around three jets. I think the rule of thumb is basically about a hundred gph per jet. If you look at the maxi jet rating in power head mode not wave maker, I believe it's around 270 or 290 gph.


----------

